# Over cooked some sausage links



## flash (Jul 18, 2011)

While doing up a venison shoulder, I over cooked some hot sausage links (uncooked) on the smoker. They look beautiful, but are a little dry. Hate to toss them out and was wondering if I could mix them with something, a sauce or gravy that might moisten them up a bit more?? Any ideas.


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 18, 2011)

sorry

I would still eat em...


----------



## flash (Jul 18, 2011)

sunman76 said:


> sorry
> 
> I would still eat em...




 I plan on it, that's the reason for the post.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 18, 2011)

I like them that way! There just right for me!


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 18, 2011)

Slice em up when you are ready to eat them and add your favorite condiment for moisture if you are concerned about it.


----------



## alelover (Jul 18, 2011)

Use it in a gumbo or stew or something like that.


----------



## cvaglica (Jul 18, 2011)

Slice them up, throw them in the crockpot with some barbecue sauce, and heat 'em up for a couple of hours. They'll be great!


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 18, 2011)

Hell, just cut your losses and send em to me--I can figure out sumtin to do, like a gumbo, make a great mushroom based white sauce and put over egg noodles.. I will do my best to recover them for ya..

Rich


----------



## daddydon (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks like red beans and rice time to me ...of course you gotta have a ham hock or 2...


----------



## roller (Jul 18, 2011)

Put one in a bun with a little mustard...


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 18, 2011)

You can put them in a potato  and leek soup.

Fry chopped onion with chopped Carrots when soften add vegetables stock potatoes ,leek ,salt ,black pepper hot paprika let it boil till potatoes soft bland all .cut the sausages and toss in to the soup let it simmer  for 15 minutes


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 18, 2011)

cvaglica said:


> Slice them up, throw them in the crockpot with some barbecue sauce, and heat 'em up for a couple of hours. They'll be great!


I would do what "cvaglica" said, but I would water the BBQ sauce down about 50% first, so the dried out sausage slices could absorb a lot of it.

Hmmmm, I could stand a plie of that right now !!!!

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 18, 2011)

I am with the red beans and rice group!!

  Here's my favorite recipe!!

http://www.gumbopages.com/food/red-beans.html  

  Craig


----------



## biteme7951 (Jul 18, 2011)

Poke the skins a few times and simmer in beer or chicken broth.......or both!


----------



## meateater (Jul 18, 2011)

Red beans and rice or a pot of navy beans would be great.


----------

